# UV glass coating?



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I’ve noticed the glass on my car has water stains. It won‘t come off with regular cleaning so I was going to polish the glass. Is there any chance this will affect the UV coating?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

No.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

F0ZZ said:


> I've noticed the glass on my car has water stains. It won't come off with regular cleaning so I was going to polish the glass. Is there any chance this will affect the UV coating?


From experience I can tell you that the only glass I would avoid polishing is your exterior mirrors. Oftentimes they have a different type of coating that is easily damaged by polishing.

As Klaus-rf mentioned, polishing exterior glass will not remove or otherwise damage your UV coating. But like anything else in life... test a small spot first.


----------

